
'TSB gave me access to someone's £35,000' - isp
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43860449
======
isp
This appears to be an IT failure comparable to the 2012 and 2015 IT failures
at the Royal Bank of Scotland. These involved multi-day / multi-week
full/partial outages, and multi-million pound fines.

FT:
[https://www.ft.com/content/9178ef60-46d9-11e8-8ee8-cae73aab7...](https://www.ft.com/content/9178ef60-46d9-11e8-8ee8-cae73aab7ccb)

Background: TSB is a UK bank. They had a planned 50-hour maintenance window
over the weekend (Fri 16:00 - Sun 18:00), to move away from Lloyds's systems
(following the "un-merger" in 2013-2014). This went wrong, in what is likely
to become a textbook example of an IT failure.

------
gargravarr
It must be asked, has any bank ever made changes to their IT systems and got
it right first time?

It just seems like whenever they even glance at their business-critical
systems, they wind up in a truly bizarre state like this.

